# Racing in Lowell



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok guys it has been awhile sence we have raced and are going to have a race on Saturday Saturday Saturday 9/22/2012 we will open the doors at 6:00pm and the racing will start at 7:00pm we will run the normal classes Skinny,Fat and Afx magnatraction.We will not be having pizza so eat before you come.Hope to see you all there 

Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

And that is located where?


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

That would be at the great ZBT speedway in Lowell, IN. Sorry I can't make, I do like the saturday night racing though.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool going to try to make it:wave:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I think some of the guys are going to The race in IL on the 22nd arent they?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yup. Road trip.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Mike You should come down and race at Jaybo's. Its on a Maxx so your cars should work


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Brixmix said:


> Mike You should come down and race at Jaybo's. Its on a Maxx so your cars should work


I planned on going till I looked at the dates for a drag racing series I compete in. Both on same day, I'm leading in points for the year so that takes priority. If it is supposed to rain that day and race is cancelled, I'll climb in Al's trunk and make a surprise visit.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

With priorities like that I'd make you ride on the luggage rack, Mike.:tongue:

Al


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok I call shot gun.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

sry i got shot gun i called it last week u r late lol:wave:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I got a shotgun for ya Fart Master


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

*No race*

We will not be having a race on the 22nd due to everyone going to a different race that day.


Thanks
Jeff


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

#%$&*$$&*$%@$ Darrell, lol


----------

